# MN Heads Up



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

Channel 94 Freeview new programme 'The Merchant Navy' starting today 1225 hours (BST) 1 of 6 .

Channel 94 PBS America have done some very good British history programmes in the past so am hoping for the best

Update

Just watched the first two, not what I expected, but we'll stick with it. Bit different to my day where I earned a degree in chipping and painting, but it did take three and a half years, but learnt to chip in all temperatures and sea conditions and schedule tasks such paint deckheads in the rain and decks in the sun


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

seaman38 said:


> Channel 94 Freeview new programme 'The Merchant Navy' starting today 1225 hours (BST) 1 of 6 .
> 
> Channel 94 PBS America have done some very good British history programmes in the past so am hoping for the best
> 
> ...


... or soogie-ing weather deckheads in freezing gales under instructions of evil bosuns!

Taff


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

"Six days thou should work,do all that thou are able. Seventh day holy stone the deck, paint and chip the cable"


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Worthy of Youde (not that out bard would paraphrase HLM's Fairy Tale). I am going to use it.


----------

